# Access 3G simcard by 3G WWAN port.



## mbzadegan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi all,
I had installed Kali-Linux and it could access to my wwan card by default but now I have installed FreeBSD/DragonflyBSD and I don't know how to connect with it.
Where can I find the wwan card installation setup manuall on FreeBSD/DragonflyBSD?
Thanks alot,
Regards.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 22, 2016)

Start with u3g(4) ppp(8) and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ppp-and-slip.html

You should see messages and files

```
u3g0: <Qualcomm Incorporated HP un2420 Mobile Broadband Module, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 4> on usbus0
u3g0: Found 4 ports.

/dev/cuaU0.0
```
 If not, `kldload u3g`

Juha


----------



## mbzadegan (Feb 22, 2016)

I run these commands but I dinn't find any u3g device!

```
unix# ls /dev/cua
cuaU0%  cuaU1%  cuaU2%  cuaiU0% cuaiU1% cuaiU2% cualU0% cualU1% cualU2%
unix# kldload u3g
unix# dmesg | grep u3g
unix#
```


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 22, 2016)

I assumed a USB 3G netstick, my bad. Please tell the type and model of the device and the computer, and the version of your operating system.

Juha


----------



## tingo (Feb 22, 2016)

If the WWAN card / interface doesn't show up as a usb device (check with `# usbconfig`) you should check `# pciconf -lv` output and see if it shows up there.


----------



## kpa (Feb 22, 2016)

The device could be one of those netsticks that appear as an ethernet device when connected, those would be supported by a matching ethernet NIC driver if at all.


----------



## tingo (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow, I haven't seen on of those yet. 
The ones I have seen are these:
external (usb) - either straight serial (ok, serial over usb) interface or usb storage -> modeswitch to serial interface
internal - usb (same as for external) or pci attached (logically, could be anything physically)


----------

